# Universities in Perth



## Editor

While the number of universities in Perth may not match those in the likes of Melbourne and Sydney, there is no doubt that it still attracts more than its fair share of attention from overseas students. The current list of universities in Perth includes: –

Curtin University of Technology 
Edith Cowan University 
Murdoch University
University of Notre Dame 
University of Western Australia 

If you have any experience of the above universities or any other educational facilities in Perth then please feel free to comment below. As the number of overseas students moving to Australia is set to grow further in the short to medium term, any assistance would be greatly appreciated by many members.


----------



## Editor

It would be interesting to hear from anybody who has applied to any of the above universities or is in attendance at the moment.


----------



## markier87

*Curtin University*

Hi!

I am Mark and I have been accepted to study my PhD in Curtin University for next year (2014). I want to bring with me my de facto partner (same-sex) to Australia because I don't want to be far from him again. I did my masters here in Korea (will be graduating by Feb 2014).

I know I can apply for a Student Visa Subclass 574 (SVP) but my concern is with my partner. Anybody with a similar concern? Please help!


----------



## yesican1

Hi..

I'm currently looking into the possibility of furthering my studies in Perth and these universities have been on my radar for the past 6 months. 

I'm yet to decide on what course to take on but i'm glad to know that i'm on the right track re universities in Perth.


----------

